# New Sanford Mg 6x12 Surface Grinder- Not As Much Of A Project As I Thought!



## itsme_Bernie (May 7, 2015)

Hey Everybody!

This is my second surface grinder, which I thought would be more of a resto project like the first one (small Sanford SG 4x8 envelope).  

As it turns out, at this point, it doesn't seem to be much of a "project" at all!  I have not completed all testing possible for squareness or worn out ways in all directions, and it has a chuck already mounted with only the numbers stamped on it: "1955".  It has great holding power, in my inexperienced opinion, but doesn't seem great with small magnetic parallels in place, unless I am using them wrong.  








 My initial tests of grinding nice hard steel 7 inches long, 1/2 inch wide, turned out holding ONE single 10,000th over that whole span!!  It is +1 around dead middle of the run!   This is with no coolant, and my little experience!
The spindle has been nice and "tight" and smooth from minute one, but I was still very conservative about confirming proper amount of lube in there and turning by hand and pulsing for a day or two before running full speed.  

I purchased it from the same really wonderful guy I purchased my SB 10L two years ago (http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/my-dream-machine-coming-true.15278/)
Like the other machines I purchased from him, they were apparently purchased very selectively, and stored in a dry, climate controlled basement/garage for all these years.

It was originally from Picatinny Arsenal here in NJ as per the photos below.  It is slightly dirty in a way that it appears that they must have kept it quite clean in the first place at the arsenal?  My knowledge of most shops like this make me doubt, but even the ways and motor look like they were barely ever dirty!











I am still VERY green to surface grinding, but reading loads of threads, reading books, watching videos by many people including Shadon HKW, Don Bailey, and many others.  If you watch these to learn, make sure you read comments, as many experienced pros continue the conversation and you learn piles more.

*****So if anyone knows places I can find lists of tests to evaluate this machine to test I t's limits, so I know what I'be got and how I can work with it.  


Thanks for reading!  I have a lot to learn!!!


Bernie 















Bernie


----------



## T Bredehoft (May 7, 2015)

Looks like  you've got a winner, Bernie, more power to you.


----------



## JimDawson (May 7, 2015)

Nice find.  Looks like a nice machine.


----------



## brino (May 7, 2015)

Bernie, That looks like a great tool!
I am glad it's with someone that enjoys it and appreciates it.
I hope you get many years use from it.
-brino


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 7, 2015)

Every time I get home now I can't help but put SOMETHING on it to get nice and smooth and flat!  I am sure getting my use out of it now!  

Bernie


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 7, 2015)

I will surely be needing some advice, critiquing my finishes as I go.  It looks pretty lovely already, but either some tweaking, booking up my Koolmist, and some experience (and advice!) in technique will get me much farther in my goals 

Bernie 


Bernie


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 9, 2015)

Anyone have a picture of the back of one of these things? I see a handwritten note in my paperwork with this machine about a belt guard, but I don't have a belt guard on there. And I would looks like it would be missing one. I can still contact original owner to see if we recognize what it looks like, if I know what it looks like.

Any pics or description to be really helpful! Thank you!


----------



## kevin (Jun 7, 2018)

Bernie - Just ran across your post. Before I saw it, I started a separate conversation on Sanfords (link below). Wonder if you would be kind enough to take a look, and maybe post an update on your Sanford.

https://www.hobby-machinist.com/conversations/surface-grinder.44647/#convMessage-81881


----------



## Bob Korves (Jun 7, 2018)

itsme_Bernie said:


> My initial tests of grinding nice hard steel 7 inches long, 1/2 inch wide, turned out holding ONE single 10,000th over that whole span!! It is +1 around dead middle of the run! This is with no coolant, and my little experience!


How did you test the workpiece for accuracy, Bernie?


itsme_Bernie said:


> It was originally from Picatinny Arsenal here in NJ as per the photos below. It is slightly dirty in a way that it appears that they must have kept it quite clean in the first place at the arsenal?


It is obvious that the grinder has been repainted.  Some arsenal machines were lightly used or not used at all before selling them.  Others were worked hard.  The machine also pretty likely has been in private hands for decades since being surplussed by the arsenal.  Bottom line, what it is, it is...


----------

